
Show HN: Magit, the magical Git interface - tarsius
https://emacsair.me/2017/09/01/the-magical-git-interface/#start
======
tarsius
[https://emacsair.me/2017/09/01/the-magical-git-
interface/#st...](https://emacsair.me/2017/09/01/the-magical-git-
interface/#start)

Magit is a text-based Git user interface that puts an unmatched focus on
streamlining workflows. Commands are invoked using short mnemonic key
sequences that take the cursor’s position in the highly actionable interface
into account to provide context-sensitive behavior.

With Magit you can do nearly everything that you can do when using Git on the
command-line, but at greater speed and while taking advantage of advanced
features that previously seemed too daunting to use on a daily basis. Many
users will find that by using Magit they can become more effective Git user.

\---

To the moderators:

I have read the rules. Because user submitted stories about Magit have been
penalized in the recent past, I am adding this comment.

This article describes the current version of Magit, which can be downloaded
and tried out as required by the rules. So I feel justified in submitting this
even though the "show hn" rules state the a "fundraiser can't be tried out".
The fundraiser can't, but the software this article is about can. This is how
one user put it: "An inverse Kickstarter; feels as if the product is already
out and pledging started after."

\---

The campaign is already fully funded. However, I also tried to reach new (non-
Emacs) users and - according to the sparse data available to me - that did not
succeed. I hope that this submission can change that. (And of course I also
don't mind if a few of those potential users make a contribution.)

~~~
tarsius
Heh - a happy user just posted a new screencast about Magit:
[http://emacsrocks.com/e17.html](http://emacsrocks.com/e17.html).

If that is too short or fast for you; a few older and generally longer videos
are listed at [https://magit.vc/screencasts](https://magit.vc/screencasts).

------
TeMPOraL
magit is absolutely awesome. The single most productive interface to git I've
ever seen. It's like vim but for git and it's in Emacs.

------
troglobit
Such an amazing tool, use it every day, both at work and at home while working
on my own projects.

------
mishoo
Magit must be why Git was invented.

